# Build Your Own Vacuum Pump



## NoIdea (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi - Used to use old vacuum pump to filter my stuff. Here's a link on how to build one yourself, bit flasher than the one' s used.
http://www.dream-models.com/eco/vacuumpump.html

"http://www.dream-models.com/eco/vacuumpump.html"

Hope it helps someone.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## 4metals (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, might I suggest for filtering acid, use a bubble trap filled with liquid caustic. This will extend the life of the pump by protecting it from corrosive fumes.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 26, 2011)

4metals said:


> Thanks, might I suggest for filtering acid, use a bubble trap filled with liquid caustic. This will extend the life of the pump by protecting it from corrosive fumes.



Actually I feel it might be a mute point. Either the caustic going to vapor because of the vacume or the acid fumes will take it out. Either way the compressors are easy to find. You would be surprised how durable they are. And don't use one for a pump on and air tank with out a relief valve they will pump above 400 PSI with no problem.


----------



## NoIdea (Jul 26, 2011)

Found this link, shows short of a oil/gas trap system using jars.

http://www.randombytes.net/vacuum_pump.html



Dean


----------



## nickvc (Jul 26, 2011)

While I agree with 4metals that a trap is useful,during my refining life I always found the traps best use was when I neglected my filtering and it overflowed and it pumped up the tubing but the trap stopped it pumping directly into my pump.....


----------



## winterssoul (Aug 3, 2011)

I've successfully made one using a small car air compressor which is a lot easier to run but haven.t really used it as yet


----------

